# Simet Motor Drive



## MKEtc.com (Aug 14, 2013)

Anyone have the Simet Motor Drive? I got one with a Brother machine attached and wanted to put a Silver Reed on it but it doesn't seem to want to fit. Of course I got no manual with the motor drive either. A lot of places show the S/R mounted on a Simet but I'm at a loss. Any pictures or the manual would be apriciated.

John


----------



## Mariles (Aug 6, 2011)

I have one and used it however I'm in Florida for the winter so can't send you any info other than 2 pictures I have on my iPad. Hope it helps.


----------



## MKEtc.com (Aug 14, 2013)

Thanks - I have a different connecting arm on the drive itself that allows carriage to disengage if it gets stuck so it sticks out further. Does yours do that also? It appears to be rigid
John


----------



## maggieandrews (Jan 21, 2013)

This motor is identical to my Knitmaster 201.
Made by / for Silver reed, Studio, Singer, Knitmaster etc.

I understood that Simet motors were quite different and for Brother.

Maggie.

Happy New year.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

The following link states that it is a Simet motor drive and it is being used on a Silver Reed machine with the lace carriage. I don't know if this will help you in any way but it's probably worth looking at.




I don't know if you can ask the person who made the video questions and get the info you want.


----------



## MKEtc.com (Aug 14, 2013)

Thanks
Saw that - nice option with S/R to be able to use motor for lace. I have searched a lot and there is so little information available on Simet. I did see one posting saying Needletek had some simet parts. Guess I'll have to try calling them later ands see if he has any insight.

John


----------



## maggieandrews (Jan 21, 2013)

Yes thanks, and I found some on ebay, gumtree etc.

It is the Simet Junior.

I though the first one being referred to was the Simet Powerknit.

That was solely for brother.

All the Silver motors were sold under their own name. Eg Knitmaster etc.

Maggie


----------



## MKEtc.com (Aug 14, 2013)

Maggie
That's the model - JR. Simet seems to be more popular in Europe and even moreso in Russia than in the US. Looks like by making a small bracket and moving the rail back ~1 1/2" it would work just fine. Time to go call in a few favors at the machine shop and see.

John


----------



## maggieandrews (Jan 21, 2013)

Mine is a Knitmaster 201 motor but looks identical in the piccy and video.

I use mine on my Silver Reed 840 electronic and SRP60 ribber.

I maybe could use it on my Brother 260 Chunky.
Such hard work for me since my heart ops and stroke.

Perhaps just needs another connector.

Maggie x x x x x


----------



## peekabeaux (May 20, 2011)

Hi,

Are you still looking for a manual to the Simet Jr? I just got one this weekend, and now have it hooked up to my Toyota. I did get the manual with mine.
Pam


----------



## MKEtc.com (Aug 14, 2013)

Thanks for the generous offer. That would be appreciated. Information seems very scarce. Wouldn't know where to look for parts either.


----------



## peekabeaux (May 20, 2011)

I finally got around to making a copy of the manual for the Simet jr Motor.

Pam


----------



## Entity (Sep 13, 2011)

Thanks Pam. I too have one and needed a copy of its manual.

MKEtc., would you please post this manual on your website for others? Thanks in advance.


----------



## MKEtc.com (Aug 14, 2013)

I was looking for this last year with no success.
Thanks for posting it peekabeaux.

Posted to website also as I never ran across it before.

http://machineknittingetc.com/simet-junior-motor-use-and-assembly-manual.html


----------



## Peppie (Jan 13, 2013)

You are able to use this power motor with an knitmaster as my instruction manual says that you have a red strip for the numbers on the long bar. Also they came with different brackets and different connecting pieces for the carriage.


----------



## peekabeaux (May 20, 2011)

I don't know about using on a knitmaster, since i don't own one of those.
The original box said it was made for a Singer, and with the special connector adapters I received, I now have it hooked to my Toyota standard gauge.


----------



## Knitting Caggy (May 22, 2011)

Hi, thank you for posting this. I've just bought one of these (minus the manual) and this is all I can find anywhere. Sadly it was already dismantled when I arrived to pick it up.
Please, can you tell me, do I have to use the ribber brackets to attach a machine to the stand? All of the diagrams show them in place (as does the lace carriage video). Isn't it high enough without them perhaps?

Also, I'm puzzled :roll: about how to fix the stand to its table. I have 2 odd shaped brackets, like dislocated L's, but cant see how it would be secure/safe. Please advise. Perhaps you'd care to post a video on youtube yourself?!!


----------



## peekabeaux (May 20, 2011)

HI,
Yes the knitting machine has to be set up with the ribber brackets. the two L shape pieces I think you are referring to are the brackets that hold the motor to your stand, you use one on each side. it isn't the bet of videos ( I was just so happy I got it to work on my Totota) but I did post a short video on YouTube of it setup and running.


----------



## maggieandrews (Jan 21, 2013)

peekabeaux said:


> I don't know about using on a knitmaster, since i don't own one of those.
> The original box said it was made for a Singer, and with the special connector adapters I received, I now have it hooked to my Toyota standard gauge.


Knitmaster and Singer are the same. Plus Studio.

All made by Silver Reed but badged by different wholesalers.

Go by the model number. That is usually the same regardless of "Brand".

Maggie Andrews


----------



## Knitting Caggy (May 22, 2011)

That's great, thanks. I'm up and running. :thumbup:
Now lets put it through its paces...!


----------



## thommie (Jan 3, 2014)

Mariles said:


> I have one and used it however I'm in Florida for the winter so can't send you any info other than 2 pictures I have on my iPad. Hope it helps.


Hello, I have the same motordrive as in the photo, nut never used iT. I don't have a Manuel. I knit with a brother, hoe van I connectie that screen with me carriage? If de carriage jams, does it loosen 
Thans, Birgitte


----------



## thommie (Jan 3, 2014)

Hello 
I have the same motordrive as in the photo, but never used it. I don't have a manual. I knit with a brother, how can I connect that screw with my carriage? Any help would be appriciate. 
Wkr Birgitte
( my iPad made words itself in the message above)????


----------



## rossmannp (Jul 15, 2017)

Hello I am new here, where you can buy this article. Knitmaster power drive motor - fits Silver Reed knitting machines? How much does the machine cost?
greeting
rossmannp


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

I have a Simet Jr. And have used it on my 965i.


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

I haven't had my Simet motor for many years, but I know there were different couplers available for different machines. We had to drill holes into my knitting machine table to attach it. Other than that, it's been many years, and I don't remember much more about it. I did use mine with both Brother and Silver-Reed (Studio branded) machines.


----------



## kasanne (Aug 5, 2016)

Anyone got a Simet Jr manual, i just purchased one but it didn't come with manual...


----------



## Peppie (Jan 13, 2013)

You can download from here:-

http://machineknittingetc.com/simet-junior-motor-use-and-assembly-manual.html


----------



## kasanne (Aug 5, 2016)

I just bought the Simet drive jnr and well it was fun putting it together, we had the knitting machine on the wrong side!! had to laugh at that one. but I have a sensor with it and still not sure how to use that or attach it..i do have the manual but it doesn't say too much about the sensor only where it goes...i want to know how it works with the yarn. This one can be used on brothers and silver reed machines.


----------



## ingyrob (Jun 27, 2014)

Maggie Andrews, You said you use a motor identical to the Simet with your Silver Reed SR840. I have just bought one but the curly cord wraps around the row counter. How do you avoid yours doing this. Thanks

Ingrid Roberts


----------



## Peppie (Jan 13, 2013)

As far as I can remember there is a special part for that to stop it doing so which came with the original purchase of these motors. I have a similar problem using the garter carriage on my KH970 with this motor and I know the part was no good for my garter carriage.


----------



## maggieandrews (Jan 21, 2013)

ingyrob said:


> Maggie Andrews, You said you use a motor identical to the Simet with your Silver Reed SR840. I have just bought one but the curly cord wraps around the row counter. How do you avoid yours doing this. Thanks
> 
> Ingrid Roberts


Mine had no curly cord.

Only my electronic knitting machine had a curly cord.


----------



## maggieandrews (Jan 21, 2013)

Mine was exactly as the picture on page 1 of this subject.

Maggie


----------



## maggieandrews (Jan 21, 2013)

maggieandrews said:


> Mine was exactly as the picture on page 1 of this subject.
> 
> Maggie


Just looked again at the date of the first on this subject. That was 2013

Maggie


----------



## battyrubble (Mar 9, 2014)

Hi Kasanne,

did you get the different brackets that go on the handle of the carriage? I have the motor but dont have the brackets, I was thinking of getting it 3D copied if I could get a pic of one., Tried the home made version and it broke the handle on my carriage, now Im afraid to use the motor.

thanks
angela



kasanne said:


> I just bought the Simet drive jnr and well it was fun putting it together, we had the knitting machine on the wrong side!! had to laugh at that one. but I have a sensor with it and still not sure how to use that or attach it..i do have the manual but it doesn't say too much about the sensor only where it goes...i want to know how it works with the yarn. This one can be used on brothers and silver reed machines.


----------



## Bnnyweaver (Jun 10, 2015)

John, curious to know if you ever got yours to fit. I’m trying the same thing with a Simet Jr. and an SK840. It’s about 2” too short/too far away from the coupler to reach the carriage handle.
Thanks, 
Cindy


----------



## MKEtc.com (Aug 14, 2013)

It is mounted to SK860. Had to drill new holes in brackets to allow arm to reach further forward. Not perfect but works fine. Seems the arm in the 1st photo is much longer than mine.


----------

